# redimmensionner les fenetres sur imac



## lapetitemarie (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai un imac (grand... trop grand!) et je voudrais automatiquement redimmensionner les fenetres en 2 par exemple. j'ai vu un logiciel Sizeup mais il est payant et la version Two up qui m'aurait intéressée n'est plus disponible!!!!
Est-ce que vous sauriez où je peux la trouver (ou si vous pouvez me l'envoyer ou un équivalent gratuit?
Merci beaucoup
Marie


Tout utilitaire destiné à modifier les fonctions ou aspects du Finder, c'est dans "Customisation" qu'on en parle !

On déménage.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Juillet 2010)

Et une petite recherche sur le forum te permettrait également de voir que le problème a déjà été abordé un nombre incalculable de fois, ne serait-ce qu'en jetant un oeil aux discussions similaires indiquées en bas de cette page


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> ne serait-ce qu'en jetant un oeil aux discussions similaires indiquées en bas de cette page



Bah oui... mais pour pouvoir lire c'qu'il y a en bas de cette page, encore fallait-il qu'elle éxiste...


----------



## Aescleah (22 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah oui... mais pour pouvoir lire c'qu'il y a en bas de cette page, encore fallait-il qu'elle éxiste...



Certes, j'ai voulu filer un coup de main, en lui disant où elle pouvait commencer à chercher


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, Divvy (http://mizage.com/divvy/) qui permet d'affecter très facilement une portion d'écran à une fenêtre, avec plus de souplesse que SizeUp, est gratuit dans sa version démo, qui est juste affectée d'un message récurrent d'invite à acheter la license (ce qu'on appelle un "nagware"). Cela vaut le coup de le tester, quitte à l'acheter ensuite s'il semble vraiment indispensable (une dizaine d'Euros).


----------



## ceslinstinct (23 Juillet 2010)

lapetitemarie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un imac (grand... trop grand!) et je voudrais automatiquement redimmensionner les fenetres en 2 par exemple. j'ai vu un logiciel Sizeup mais il est payant et la version Two up qui m'aurait intéressée n'est plus disponible!!!!
> Est-ce que vous sauriez où je peux la trouver (ou si vous pouvez me l'envoyer ou un équivalent gratuit?
> Merci beaucoup
> Marie


Bonjour

Utilise un AppleScript, il sais faire ça.
En plus ça marche très bien aussi si plus de 2 fenêtres.

@+


----------

